# Orijen formula change?



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to the feed store and they told me that Orijen was undergoing packaging and formula change. They weren't able to tell me what formula change exactly was taking place.
I have read elsewhere that they are replacing potatoes with chickpeas and lentils ?

ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, it's better than the old one. 

We're on Regional Red, second bag already. 


Ps it's so good, maybe Ill go and have some too and go back to pumping iron.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

lmao


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I'm in stitches again.... ;D

Darcy, is there room in the big house for one more ??? ;D


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

lol 8)


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a improvment on the best.

It has been done already for months now, our store hasn't had the old stuff for a few months.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

oh ok thanks....was just wondering since they had the sign up and I didn't see anything on Orijens website about it


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Orijen changed there site about a month and a half ago, the new food is called whole prey. They also have raw freeze dried food now.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

oh okay good. She was started on the whole prey diet as a pup. Just wanted to make sure they didn't change it too recently


----------

